# Warriors 2003 Draft............



## Ballin101

Just wanted to find out what all you guys think the Warriors should do with their draft pick. I think we can assume at this point that it will be somewhere between #9-13. 

I actually think that the way to go for Golden State would be to trade their 1st round pick w/ Jason Richardson to Detroit for the #3 (assuming that's the pick Detroit gets from Memphis). Maybe we could throw in something extra on top, such as our second rounder or possibly Jiri Welsch. This is all assuming of course that we resign Gilbert Arenas. It just seems to me like J-Rich isn't working out for us. Carmelo Anthony, on the other hand, would be awesome. Here's the Golden State lineup I would like to see next season:

C - Erick Dampier/Adonal Foyle
PF - Troy Murphy/??? (anyone but Fortson)
SF - Antawn Jamison/Mike Dunleavy Jr./Chris Mills
SG - Carmelo Anthony/Bob Sura
PG - Gilbert Arenas/Earl Boykins

I think Detroit would do it to bring back their hometown kid in Richardson and fill their need at SF (Michael Curry just won't cut it, and Williamson is their designated sixth man). I actually think SF is a better position for J-Rich because he really doesn't have the handles to be a guard. They also get the Warriors first round pick which would allow them to get another solid player. Chris Kaman might be an option for them with this pick, seeing as how Cliff Robinson isn't really a center and Rebraca's career might be over. I would also do Dunleavy and the 2003 first rounder for the #3. I just think we need to bring in a dynamic young player to take us to the next level, and from what I've seen, Carmelo Anthony could be that guy. He and Gilbert would be the best young backcourt in the NBA. Opinions???


----------



## The_Sandstorm

man...i'm tired of thinking the draft will save the warrior franchise. we have many dynamic young players, and players that can score at will, and with gilbert and earl, i think we have people that have that edge to win. the only thing we don't have is a big man. if this team sticks together, jrich does not have to become that super scoring dunk machine people want him to be. he just needs to learn defense. we have the scoring handled by arenas and jamison, murphy is starting to learn the toughness needed to play the 4 in the west, our bench is pretty good if you actaully look at it. we need that center, and jrich needs defense. that's pretty much it...
plus we need money...bye fortson


----------



## dr-dru

i like that trade..if detroit would accept it. and if we don't get anthony, we get darko and than we could trade jamison for a guard.

however, theres probably a 50% chance that we lose arenas. we wouldn't be able to afford to lose jrich. if that was the case, i'd keep our pick and hope to get reece gaines or dwayne wade. or even hinrich if he is availible.


----------



## Ballin101

> Originally posted by <b>The_Sandstorm</b>!
> man...i'm tired of thinking the draft will save the warrior franchise. we have many dynamic young players, and players that can score at will, and with gilbert and earl, i think we have people that have that edge to win. the only thing we don't have is a big man. if this team sticks together, jrich does not have to become that super scoring dunk machine people want him to be. he just needs to learn defense. we have the scoring handled by arenas and jamison, murphy is starting to learn the toughness needed to play the 4 in the west, our bench is pretty good if you actaully look at it. we need that center, and jrich needs defense. that's pretty much it...
> plus we need money...bye fortson


I agree Sandstorm, I think we already have a lot of great young players too. What I don't see, however, is our current group taking us to the next level. 

We need dominant players to bring us to the playoffs and beyond. Although I do believe Gilbert Arenas is definitely one of those dominant players that we need, one player just won't get it done. Jamison is alright, but he hardly dominates. I think that if the Warriors organization decides that Richardson isn't right for them, they should make the move. I love J-Rich too, but if you think you can get a better player for him (and I think Anthony will be better), then sure, I would do it. Carmelo Anthony's already shown as a FRESHMAN that he can tear up the college game (22ppg, 9rpg), something J-Rich never did in college. He seems pretty NBA ready and I don't think we would have to wait too long (maybe a year) until he emerges into a star in this league. His talent level is almost on par with Lebron James in my opinion (when they went head to head in HS their stats were pretty even). Carmelo Anthony is just a much more talented player than J-Rich. He has handles, J, can rebound, can dish, and yes he has great athleticism. Maybe not as spectacular as Richardson, but he did win the McDonald's All-America Slam Dunk contest last year over some pretty good dunkers.

J-Rich has shown signs, but he just doesn't seem to be making much progress. I just think that a change might be good for both the Warriors and Richardson. What makes this even more interesting is that Detroit has also actually expressed interest in trading the pick because they are a veteran team that is ready to win now and just don't have the time to wait for some 19 year old kid to develop. Plus they play more of a team game and don't like to rely on one superstar. As I said, this whole plan is contingent on us resigning Gilbert Arenas. Otherwise, we need that pick to draft a point guard.


----------



## dr-dru

how does this sound?

if the pistons are considering winning now, i don't think jrich would help them as much as jamison. how bout we lose jamison and our pick for their 3rd pick. we draft anthony and let him play sg. we than allow dunleavy play the sf assuming he goes through the offseason lifting and training that murphy went through. we can than try to package jrich, damp, fortson, for a decent center and extra players.

c - ??? / foyle
pf - murphy / ???
sf - dunleavy / mills
sg - anthony / sura
pg - arenas / boykins


----------



## MightyReds2020

It's going to be a tough draft for Warriors because of Arenas' contract situation. If the Warriors are losing Gil, perhaps they should try to trade up for the first or second pick and take LeBron or Darko, but it's a risk because you'll never know if those players will panned out. The better way might be build around J-Rich since he has all the tools to become great, but it's another risk in itself. If Gil stays, then everything will be easier...


----------



## dr-dru

j-rich doesn't have the tools to become great. hes too undersized to be a great defender, he doesn't have the dribble to drive it to the hoop. if he doesn't have defense and dribbling now he never will.


----------



## genejo

i would trade antawn, he is worth more than jrich and is more of an impact player that teams will want (i.e.- Detroit or any other team). if we package him with other players then we could sign a center. 

dunleavy is a better fit for this sqaud, that is once he fills out (next year). i dont care much for the draft, ive been counting on the draft for 9 years...we just need to sign a center, 'cause Damp aint cuttin it and Foyle can't do it alone...or can he???...

if we just have foyle as our primary center, would he be able to do the center job alone? seeing as how Muss likes to run the small, quick lineup a lot with Murphy playing center, would he be enough to hold the fort with Foyle sitting out? it could possibly work, using Foyle for an inside presence when we need D and Murphy when Muss wants to run the 3 gaurd lineup.

sorry i went off on like 10 tangents...


----------



## Jason Caffeine

I'd try to keep the team together, and emphasize defense over the summer. Musselman was successful in bringing back the Warriors of old, with one of the most explosive offenses in the league, but once again the Warriors lack a solid big man and solid defense.

As for the 9th-13th pick, I'd consider the following players:

Dwayne Wade-Gilbert Arenas clone? Too small to be a shooting guard, and ability to run the point is questionable. Can score at will. A big risk, but could also have a big impact. 

Reece Gaines- Ability to play both guard positions, and has decent size. I don't see him as a future starter, but rather as a role player who can back up Richardson and Arenas. Think Bobby Sura.

Kirk Hinrich- Only assuming the Warriors lose Arenas to Denver. Decent size, has good court awareness. A good compliment to all the scorers we have-a pass first point guard. Won't put up outstanding numbers, but will get the job done. 

Nick Colllision- Troy Murphy clone, but with a better post game. Good for coming off the bench, and not having Jamison play the four.

The players the Warriors need the most are Hinrich and Collision. Gaines should only be taken if Collision and Hinrich are off the board, which I doubt. Wade has a chance to be a star or a bust. 

What we REALLY need the most is a Center, but there has yet to be a Center that impresses me. Also, with Foyle being a free agent next summer, we could lose him. In the 2nd round, we should pick:

Chris Marcus- if hes available. Has good size, and an average post game. Only thing that brings him down is his constant injuries. 

Kyle Korver-if he available. Solid player. Can shoot the lights out, ability to play small forward or shooting guard if needed.

Troy Bell-if hes available. Can score from all over. Warriors could use another catalyst off the bench other than Boykins. Sooner or later, Boykins will be easier to stop once teams figure him out. His lack of height make him easy to defend.


----------



## NISMO

*I agree with J.Caffeine*

K.Hinrich is the way to go..

A pretty good point guard that has good size.. 6'3", can shoot, but with a pass first mentality. and a very good insurance if Gil dosn't stick with us.. and for the second round pick I would pick up a shot blocking or defensive minded big man..


----------



## SkywalkerAC

i don't understand why you would trade for another sf in anthony. i'm not so sure that anthony is would be a defensive dynamo going up against the league's 2 guards and i'm not sure if he even has richardson's 3 point range. you already have the post presence and the range at the 3 spot in antawn and dunleavy. richardson has been solid and still has oodles of potential. some good pgs will be available, filling a need. a big man like kaman or sofoklis would fortify your frontcourt (if available), depending on whether you're drafting for the short or long term. 

the point is, i'm pretty damn sure the need of this team isn't at sf.


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Obviously, if the Warriors get lucky this year and get a top 3 pick, I'd pick Lebron James, Darko Milicic, or Carmelo Anthony. The chances of that happening are very slim. I'd also trade Richardson and Murphy away if Arenas leaves, and if the Warriors get one of those players.


----------



## dr-dru

why murphy? hes great young pf. and certainly unreplacable. we need a guy like him who is consisten grabbin the boards. unless we get gooden or somethin theres not many other guys i'd rather have. 

it's obvious we need a center , and we need a top C to be competitive thats why i left that for the trading blocks because i don't see that top center in the draft. even if we had to give up jrich and dunleavy for one that would be fine with me.


----------



## Jason Caffeine

I'd give up Murphy b/c he seems attached to Arenas and Richardson.


----------



## The_Sandstorm

those three are pretty damn close...which is why if we lose arenas this season, it's almost a good bye to richardson...and pretty soon there goes murphy...that's kinda why i'm hesitant to let jrich go...they played together since draft camp, then all got drafted together which was pretty dope, then played together in draft camp, then all went through training together and have the same agent...and now all are starters...man...they will go good together...don't break them up please...you can trade jamison if that's what we need to get a center but i like jamison too...but if there is an expendibe starter (not counting damp cuz he just plain lets me down) jamison can be traded for a center...let's give damp and jamison AND foyle for i dunno...yao...he wants to play here anyways...


----------



## SkywalkerAC

again, i don't really see the need for a center here. obviously a great center is desirable but who would be that is better than the foyle damp combo? offensive production is decent and doesn't need to be great with all the scoring potential on this team. on defense your center position probably leads the league in blocks. everyone needs improvement at this position except houston, chicago, and the lakers. golden state is in an enviable position in the middle compared to the rest of the league.

what big man would you hope to obtain?


----------



## The_Sandstorm

actaully..skywalker makes a lot of sense...foyle n damp make a good combo at 5...i just have a problem with damp cuz he gets paid way to much to be a little soft baby who isn't the blocking machine that the stat sheet shows...foyle is a monster but is undersized, which is why he doesn't start...damp however wastes our money every night and is choosy about when he wants to play well or not...i guess the only reason i hate damp is cuz of the money he's raking in when we could be using it on keeping arenas...or for that matter richardson and murphy next year...i have to admit i love the warriors team except for damp and fortson...why? cuz they take too much money when they don't even play...


----------



## The_Sandstorm

oh...i forgot to mention foyle tore the mother up today...damn...maybe we should start him after all...get dampier mad and make him want to play again


----------



## dr-dru

sorry..im still pissed we didn't get the #1 lottery pick last year. just mad we didn't get yao.


----------



## MightyReds2020

The biggest problem with the Damp-Folye combo is the consistency of Damp. You can never counted on Damp to show up, which means the Warriors basically have no starting C and and very good backup C, that of course is a huge problem!


----------



## Jason Caffeine

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> sorry..im still pissed we didn't get the #1 lottery pick last year. just mad we didn't get yao.


I have a feeling Saint would have drafted Jay Williams with the #1 anyways.


----------



## The_Sandstorm

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Saint would have drafted Jay Williams with the #1 anyways.


sure sounds like something he would do


----------



## dr-dru

yeah..true..or dunleavy so it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

never would have happened and you should know it.


----------



## NISMO

*I don't really see Gil.. leaving GSW..*

Like I told this nugz fan earlier..

1-Gil loves playing here.. and it's close to LA.
2-He is playing ball with his two buddies j-rich and murph.
3-He is the MAN in GSW. and the starting point guard.
4-He can do a Rashard Lewis deal just like seattle did.. Give him the contract that they can according to the CBA but with a opt out after a year to allow GSW to give him the larger contract that he desires.. in which GSW has been quoted in saying they will pass the luxury tax treshold to keep gil.
5- Denver is too cold for him.. a lesser team that GSW.. he would have to start all over again.. compared to GSW which is starting to see its potential.. compared to Denver which is years away from seeing potential even if they get LEBRON.
6- GSW offense is 3rd in the league compared to denver which is probly close to dead last.
All in all he staying here.


----------



## BigChris

I have a feeling the Clippers or the Heat will get Arenas, but I hope he's here next year.

I'd love the W's to draft a big man, but if Arenas is gone, I say trade Welsch and Fortson for a late-first rounder and probably a bad contract, then pick up Hinrich or Marcus Banks(my favorite pg in college, so I'm biased).

Either that or hope Felton enters and he's there for us to pick up.


----------



## rainman

you guys have a very good handle on the situation there,i watched the sonics/warriors game last night live and in person(as opposed to dead and in person i guess).i dont agree with the comments that you guys are set in the middle,to me you're not.i would look reallly hard at this kid kaman from central michigan,as for arenas,when you watch him in person you can see he really isnt a pt guard,if he walks then you're looking at drafting for that position,they have work to do there but i wouldnt be looking to make too many drastic moves its just going to take time.


----------



## Jason Caffeine

I haven't seen Kaman play enough to form an opinion on him.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> I haven't seen Kaman play enough to form an opinion on him.


you dont trust my opinion?,i'm crushed.


----------



## Jason Caffeine

My scenarios:

Scenario #1: Draft Hinrich in rd1, draft Chris Marcus in rd2

Scneario #2: Draft Kaman in rd1, draft Troy Bell in rd2 if available. If not, take Blake.

I kinda like #2 better now.


----------



## Ballin101

> Originally posted by <b>Jason Caffeine</b>!
> My scenarios:
> 
> Scenario #1: Draft Hinrich in rd1, draft Chris Marcus in rd2
> 
> Scneario #2: Draft Kaman in rd1, draft Troy Bell in rd2 if available. If not, take Blake.
> 
> I kinda like #2 better now.


I agree, I think the second scenario is much better. Kaman is a 7 footer who can rebound and score effectively. His stats look a lot like T-Murph's back at Notre Dame. Adding Kaman to an already formidable front court would be great. Our starting and backup C's and PF's would all be about 7 feet tall, which a big plus. I also REALLY like Troy Bell, but I don't know if he's going to still be available where we pick in the second round. I look for guys who can score when I look at college players, because I think a lot of the other skills can be developed. If you can't score in college, you won't be able to in the NBA either. Bell is a proven 20ppg scorer who can run an offense, and that's why I like him. Good call.


----------



## rustu

*come on..*



> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> sorry..im still pissed we didn't get the #1 lottery pick last year. just mad we didn't get yao.


Mike Dunleavy CLEARLY will have a better NBA career than Yao....:laugh:


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Ballin101</b>!
> Just wanted to find out what all you guys think the Warriors should do with their draft pick. I think we can assume at this point that it will be somewhere between #9-13.
> 
> I actually think that the way to go for Golden State would be to trade their 1st round pick w/ Jason Richardson to Detroit for the #3 (assuming that's the pick Detroit gets from Memphis). Maybe we could throw in something extra on top, such as our second rounder or possibly Jiri Welsch. This is all assuming of course that we resign Gilbert Arenas. It just seems to me like J-Rich isn't working out for us. Carmelo Anthony, on the other hand, would be awesome. Here's the Golden State lineup I would like to see next season:
> 
> C - Erick Dampier/Adonal Foyle
> PF - Troy Murphy/??? (anyone but Fortson)
> SF - Antawn Jamison/Mike Dunleavy Jr./Chris Mills
> SG - Carmelo Anthony/Bob Sura
> PG - Gilbert Arenas/Earl Boykins
> 
> I think Detroit would do it to bring back their hometown kid in Richardson and fill their need at SF (Michael Curry just won't cut it, and Williamson is their designated sixth man). I actually think SF is a better position for J-Rich because he really doesn't have the handles to be a guard. They also get the Warriors first round pick which would allow them to get another solid player. Chris Kaman might be an option for them with this pick, seeing as how Cliff Robinson isn't really a center and Rebraca's career might be over. I would also do Dunleavy and the 2003 first rounder for the #3. I just think we need to bring in a dynamic young player to take us to the next level, and from what I've seen, Carmelo Anthony could be that guy. He and Gilbert would be the best young backcourt in the NBA. Opinions???


If we do ge the #3 pick we are not trading it. We are selecting Darko or Carmelo with that pick. We would much rahter have Carmelo at the 3 than Jason richardson.I know it sounds nice but to send the hometown guy home for the #3 pick, but with a chance to get Darko or Carmelo I think we'll pass.


----------



## MussWin

*Draft*

I'd go with Ridnour over Hinrich, I know the scouts like Hinrich better, but it is obvious to me that Rid is the better player with a lot more upside. #1 He schooled Hinrich this year when UofO played Kansas. #2 He is a better ball handler and passer #3 He has a quicker and possibly better shot #4 His potential is much higher.

If we lose Gil, that is. Also Jrich is showing improvement over the last few weeks, he is starting to score around the basket, he is taking the ball to the hole, he is jumping off one foot when laying the ball up, he is protecting the ball better when driving. He definitely needs to improve his Defense and his hustle, his ball handling and his first step/moves to the hoop. I would not give up on him or Murph because they are boys with Gil, they are all adults and this is a business, if they don't know that, I'm sure their agent has told them a thousand times.


----------



## ATLien

*2003 Warriors*

WHAT IF arenas leaves, Dunleavy is traded for Crawford..

PG: Jamal Crawford
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Antawn Jamison
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Erick Dampier

who the  do you draft with #11? ..... just curious. I'm a Muss fan (hawks connection), and I like what he has to work with in Golden State.


----------



## MightyReds2020

*Re: 2003 Warriors*



> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> WHAT IF arenas leaves, Dunleavy is traded for Crawford..
> 
> PG: Jamal Crawford
> SG: Jason Richardson
> SF: Antawn Jamison
> PF: Troy Murphy
> C: Erick Dampier
> 
> who the  do you draft with #11? ..... just curious. I'm a Muss fan (hawks connection), and I like what he has to work with in Golden State.


In this best case scenario if Kaman slips, the Warrios will no doubt grab him. If not then a backup SF is good or the best talent available.


----------



## NISMO

*WE DONT NEED ANOTHER SF OR A FOWARD*

JAMISON
MILLS
DUNLEAVY
WELSCH
MURPHY


NUFF' SAID


----------



## MightyReds2020

*Re: WE DONT NEED ANOTHER SF OR A FOWARD*



> Originally posted by <b>NISMO</b>!
> JAMISON
> MILLS
> DUNLEAVY
> WELSCH
> MURPHY
> 
> 
> NUFF' SAID


Not sure who you were tyring to replied to but I assume that you were saying my post.

The reason I said the Warriors need a backup SF is because if they traded Dunleavy for Crawford, they're extremely thin there. Mills will hardly play due to injuries, Welsh is more of a SG, even Jamison is not your typical SF and will spend time at PF if Warriors go small, which is what Mussleman likes to do. Get it?


----------



## Vinsanity

why the hell would anyone trade for Jason Richardson....i wouldnt trade Mamadou Ndyaie for that *censored*


----------

